# St. Augustine Lawn Leveling



## brett2k07 (May 13, 2019)

So I've seen several YouTube videos, and a couple of posts on this forum about leveling (topdressing) lawns. After learning about this information, I cannot un-see how my yard is affected by the ruts and uneven soil levels - especially after mowing. It's plain as day to me where the problem spots are now and it's driving me crazy.

My question centers around leveling with St. Augustine. I think probably 90% of the videos and posts that I've seen are Kentucky Bluegrass lawns. Is the process more or less the same with St. Augustine? Is there anything I absolutely should avoid when doing this?

Additionally, I've seen mixed opinions regarding using 100% sand vs mixing in some organic matter into the fray. Anyone have experience using either method with good results?


----------



## HARDatLURK (Feb 27, 2019)

brett2k07 said:


> So I've seen several YouTube videos, and a couple of posts on this forum about leveling (topdressing) lawns. After learning about this information, I cannot un-see how my yard is affected by the ruts and uneven soil levels - especially after mowing. It's plain as day to me where the problem spots are now and it's driving me crazy.
> 
> My question centers around leveling with St. Augustine. I think probably 90% of the videos and posts that I've seen are Kentucky Bluegrass lawns. Is the process more or less the same with St. Augustine? Is there anything I absolutely should avoid when doing this?
> 
> Additionally, I've seen mixed opinions regarding using 100% sand vs mixing in some organic matter into the fray. Anyone have experience using either method with good results?


I'm currently mid way through a leveling my 3500 sf 1.5" st Augustine backyard. I'm using masonry sand and everything is working out great. I'm not being very aggressive and am leaving at least half of the blade above sand. it'll be a process, but its already looking more even.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

You use the same steps as others. But I strongly suggest you sand the yard when the grass is growing most aggressively, i.e., april and may. St Augustine is a little more difficult to fill in gaps otherwise and sand will create some gaps.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

HARDatLURK said:


> brett2k07 said:
> 
> 
> > So I've seen several YouTube videos, and a couple of posts on this forum about leveling (topdressing) lawns. After learning about this information, I cannot un-see how my yard is affected by the ruts and uneven soil levels - especially after mowing. It's plain as day to me where the problem spots are now and it's driving me crazy.
> ...


Where did you get the sand from?


----------



## brett2k07 (May 13, 2019)

Ecks from Tex said:


> You use the same steps as others. But I strongly suggest you sand the yard when the grass is growing most aggressively, i.e., april and may. St Augustine is a little more difficult to fill in gaps otherwise and sand will create some gaps.


This will probably be a project for next spring then. Not going to have time to get it done this weekend.


----------



## HARDatLURK (Feb 27, 2019)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> HARDatLURK said:
> 
> 
> > brett2k07 said:
> ...


all Seasons landscaping/mulch on John's island.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Give this video a look from Connor Ward helping a neighbor using sand and why he uses sand.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MU5CYSiQcG4&t=0s


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

How low can you take St. Aug without damage? Thinking it would be hard to level with sand with a thick canopy of green on top.

.


----------



## HARDatLURK (Feb 27, 2019)

UFG8RMIKE said:


> How low can you take St. Aug without damage? Thinking it would be hard to level with sand with a thick canopy of green on top.
> 
> .


ive been cutting mine 1.5". its short and stripes great, but not so short that the runners show. :thumbup:


----------



## brett2k07 (May 13, 2019)

HARDatLURK said:


> UFG8RMIKE said:
> 
> 
> > How low can you take St. Aug without damage? Thinking it would be hard to level with sand with a thick canopy of green on top.
> ...


Yeesh, that's going to be a project getting my HOC down from 4". I don't think 1.5" is even feasible for Floratam. MAYBE 2" if I time it right and pamper the hell out of it, but I think 3" is generally considered the lowest healthy HOC for Floratam. Might have to do some experimenting with HOC in the back yard first - out of sight of the neighbors.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Go to the MAX with the nitrogen fertliser of your choice.
50 / 50 sand and top soil. Need something to level low spots and also for the grass to grow in.
Just cover the runners and not the grass blades. 
Deeper holes you can't help.

Flood the area after you have put the sand in. Water is a natural leveler


----------



## paulsgrass (Apr 14, 2019)

Really, sand for top dressing ?


----------



## mre_man_76 (Aug 4, 2018)

I too am going this route with 100% sand. Got the blessing from @Greendoc to do this with my centipede. Said it will work great. The only thing he suggested was to use an acidic sand, forget the name of it, for my acidic loving centipede soil.


----------



## HARDatLURK (Feb 27, 2019)

I've also found that areas that are sanded fill in quicker with runners. I guess the roots get a little more protection from the elements and soil below stays more moist. ymmv


----------

